# F/S Citadel Chaos Miniatures and Other Stuff



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

As part of my general clearout I've got a number of Citadel Chaos (plus other) miniatures I am willing to sell.

All the prices will be above the images.

Buyer pays postage. 

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know as I will have to get the package weighed and this will save time. 

Also, please include your full address and Paypal e-mail 'address' as this will certainly speed things up at my end which means you will get your miniatures quickly.

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*Bretonnian Green Knight (without Shield)- £11*









*Chaos Army Standard Bearer Conversion (Pic 1)- £13*








*Chaos Army Standard Bearer Conversion (Pic 2)*









*Chaos Beastmen Bestigor Unit (18 mini's) (Pic 1)- £22*








*Chaos Beastman Bestigor Unit (pic 2)*









*Chaos Dwarves- £12- Reserved!*









*Harpies- £13*








*Chaos Knights-£ *









*Chaos Conversion Plastic Sprue- £4.*









*Mounted Deamonettes of Slaanesh- £24. Reserved!*









*Chaos Sorcerer Conversion 2- £4*
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n85/Atheling_2006/ChaosSorcererConversion2.jpg[/img

[b]Chaos Wings- £5[/b]
[img]http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n85/Atheling_2006/ChaosWings.jpg

*Dragon Bits 1- £3.*









*Dragon Bits 2- £4*









*Dragon bits 3- £2*









Thanks for taking the time to look about,

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi again  . *Please Read*

I've removed the pictures of the miniatures that have been sold to save confusion.

If a sale falls through then the image will be replaced and a *For Sale Again!* notice will be placed above the said pic.

Miniatures that have been reserved now have a *Reserved!* notice on top of the pics.

Thanks for reading- I hope it's all clear?

Cheers,
Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

*Updated 09:56 GMT 31.08.12*

Darrell.


----------

